# Anyone here use/used VPSMon.com?



## XFS_Duke (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm wondering how many people used VPSMon.com to monitor their OpenVZ nodes? I used them and as of late, their systems aren't working properly anymore. I've opened up tickets and received replies, just nothing resolved for a while.

Anyone else used them?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 18, 2014)

Never used them.  

Is it a problem with your end or their monitoring end?

Also the person who runs it could be on a trip or something.  After all, it is the holiday season.


----------



## Jade (Dec 18, 2014)

We use them, they worked fairly well as of late.

They seem to have an issue with nodes not appearing in the list if they're added to it.


----------



## ModyDev (Dec 19, 2014)

Never tried VPSMon before but maybe later tonight , We Use vpsantiabuse.com


----------



## tragic (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been looking to try VPSMon out but so far no luck getting a response back.


----------



## addressnode (Dec 19, 2014)

Venexcloud said:


> Never tried VPSMon before but maybe later tonight , We Use vpsantiabuse.com


nodewatch is the best in my opinion, OP should try it out takes 5 minutes to install.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 20, 2014)

@addressnode I use it now due to the issues with VPSMon. I think some people miss a point though. How is a on the server monitoring software going to alert you if it's down? lol VPSMon on the other hand is off site and alerts you if there is an issue. I do like Nodewatch though, I can see me using it a lot more as well on all nodes. Unfortunately, it doesn't really compete with VPSMon in the terms of offsite monitoring. Either way, right now they aren't going to accept new people because their system was corrupted or something. I think whatever they use on the back end got corrupted. I'd have to go back and read their reply to me. Not sure if it'll be back, but they said it will be. Even the SSL is expired and I've already alerted them to that. Maybe they'll come check out this forum... lol


----------



## H4G (Dec 20, 2014)

We were testing them on a couple of our nodes. They apparently ran into a roadblock with their anycast system and some docker based stuff they were doing. The last response from Bryon was:



> Unfortunately the VPSMon project has hit a few roadblocks and I have not been able to keep my numerous commitments that I&#039;ve made here in the ticket. Please accept my sincere apologies for the lack of communication here.
> 
> When we have the new website released and the next stable iteration of the software available we will update you. We are in the process of having it coded into markup.


----------



## dcdan (Dec 20, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> @addressnode I use it now due to the issues with VPSMon. I think some people miss a point though. How is a on the server monitoring software going to alert you if it's down? lol VPSMon on the other hand is off site and alerts you if there is an issue. I do like Nodewatch though, I can see me using it a lot more as well on all nodes. Unfortunately, it doesn't really compete with VPSMon in the terms of offsite monitoring. Either way, right now they aren't going to accept new people because their system was corrupted or something. I think whatever they use on the back end got corrupted. I'd have to go back and read their reply to me. Not sure if it'll be back, but they said it will be. Even the SSL is expired and I've already alerted them to that. Maybe they'll come check out this forum... lol


Nodewatch was not designed to send alerts when node goes down (we do not promise outage alerts anywhere on vpsantiabuse.com). It only monitors for abuse.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Dec 20, 2014)

What's wrong with using uptime monitoring in addition to abuse monitoring?


----------

